# The FDA Deeming Authority Clarification Act of 2017



## Spydro (18/2/17)

*Yesterday, a new bill was introduced in Congress which, if passed, will prevent the FDA from banning 99.9% of vapor products next year.*

https://vaping.com/blog/news/cross-...ail&utm_term=0_22416810d6-840268cb71-51253929

Reactions: Winner 10


----------



## Huffapuff (18/2/17)

So there is a hint of sanity in the States.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (18/2/17)

Finally some potentially good news... trump must be a vaper under wraps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## craigb (18/2/17)

incredible_hullk said:


> Finally some potentially good news... trump must be a vaper under wraps


Considering the Orange Menace is 99% hot air, can you imagine the clouds he could chuck without even trying!

Reactions: Funny 5 | Dislike 1


----------



## Caveman (18/2/17)

Probably foreign immigrants wanted it banned. He can't have them dictate the laws now can he.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Dislike 2


----------



## Silver (18/2/17)

Great news 
Thanks for sharing this @Spydro !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spydro (18/2/17)

Sarcastic reply’s/attitudes do nothing to improve a situation that may affect all vaper’s worldwide. It might be funny to some folks on the other side of the world. But having who IMO is the most dangerous leader this country has ever had at the helm is most definitely nothing to laugh about over here. So I’ll thank you all to keep these kind of comments to yourself.


----------



## RichJB (6/3/17)

Trump has apparently nixed quite a lot of regulations already but the vaping regs aren't among them. This is the continuation of the work done by Cole and Bishop, it doesn't seem to be Trump-related. It would be good if it passed at federal level. However, state level is a whole different can of worms. Apparently New Jersey is set to ban all flavoured juices that aren't clove, menthol or tobacco flavoured. Those are the flavours which are allowed in cigarettes "to prevent the youth from being drawn to smoking" so they have applied the same thinking to vaping.

It won't kill the juice industry in NJ although I guess juice companies and recipe developers would be miffed at being restricted to clove, menthol and tobacco. However, I'm not sure how they will enforce it. Inawera has a huge range of tobaccos which have "child attracting" notes like cherry or caramel or whatnot in them. The state will probably claim that those aren't allowed because cigarettes can't have them. But what of pipe tobacco? I'm pretty sure NJ must have pipe tobaccos that have cherry, maple, rum/raisin and other notes in them. Is that not also attracting the youth? What about peach schnapps or cinnamon whiskey or Brutal Fruit-like alco-pops , is that not attracting the youth to drinking?

I think DIY will be exempt from this rule as our flavourings are food flavourings which are not subject to FDA regulation. At least, not the vaping regulations, the FDA regulates them under the food & beverage regs. This is the exact wording of the proposed law:



> Be It Enacted by the Senate and General Assembly of the State of New Jersey:
> 
> 1. Section 1 of P.L.2008, c.91 (C.2A:170-51.5) is amended to read as follows:
> 
> ...



So juice makers are not allowed to sell products that have an aroma that isn't clove, menthol or tobacco, nor are they allowed to advertise that their juices have an aroma that isn't clove, menthol or tobacco. The highlighted bit is key. Is food flavouring deemed a 'related product' of vaping? I am guessing that vape shops won't be allowed to sell DIY concentrates. However, DIYers could still source flavours via other outlets, or by ordering direct from the manufacturers. Nic, VG and PG should all be OK as they don't have an aroma of anything. 

I wouldn't bet against our government following a similar line of thinking. So it's probably good to learn DIY now before regs kick in and severely limit the flavour options open to commercial juice-makers.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

